# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  لو سمحتو شاعدوني

## the designer

مرحبا 
كيفكم 
اخباركم 
انا عضوة جديدة عندكم 
حابه ادخل عالم الفوتوشوب وياكم 
لكن عندي رجاء اللي عندة فلاتر يعطيني اياهم 
بلييييييييز 
لان تعجبني الصور الله بالفلتر 
لا تنسونا >>>> ابي اصير مصممه على اسمي >>> مغرورة 
مشكورين

----------


## the designer

مرحبا 
مشكورين على الردود 
يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## the designer

ابي اضيف تعديل على نصي مانتبهت اله وضغطت انتر وصارت اخطا املائيه 
لان تعجبني الصور الللي بالفلاتر
ومكشورين

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

خيه راجعي قسم خامات ابداعي
وان شالله تلاقي فيه فلاتر
او اعملي بحث في المنتدى على كلمة فلتر وفلاتر
وان شالله تلاقي
موفقه..

ينقل الموضوع للقسم المناسب
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

